# Cool Looking Parlor Stove - Who Knows Anything About It? PICS



## central_scrutinizer (Jan 13, 2012)

We recently (yesterday) came into possession of a really neat looking parlor stove.  I see all the names and things on the stove, but that doesn't really tell the story about these stoves.  I tried to look up Cresson Parlor Stove online, but there isn't very much info out there.  

Anyway, I basically wanted to post some pictures and see if anyone could give me any real info on these stoves.  How old are they, where were they commonly used, is this a particularly good specimen, what are they worth...you know, basic info.

The only thing I know of that is wrong with this one is that one of the legs is not the original leg.  It's the leg you can't see in the pictures.

Any info would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## oldspark (Jan 13, 2012)

I know nothing but I like it.


----------



## bluedogz (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow, what a cool project!

I have no idea either, but I agree it a beautiful piece of work.


----------



## tcassavaugh (Jan 13, 2012)

i looked too with no real results. cool stove but a littile too ornate for my taste. good luck on getting more info. someone here will be more successful i'm sure.

cass


----------



## central_scrutinizer (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, it is kinda frilly.  Some people dig that sort of thing.


----------



## Peter B. (Jan 13, 2012)

These people can probably tell you more about it...

http://www.bryantstove.com/

PB

-----


----------



## central_scrutinizer (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks Peter.  I have emailed them.  We'll see what they have to say.


----------



## RNLA (Jan 13, 2012)

In the right application that would be a cool stove. I wonder if some one could retrofit a catalytic into it. Having worked with cast iron I don't know about recirculation tubes. I could also see it as a gas retrofit.


----------



## central_scrutinizer (Jan 13, 2012)

This is the response I got from Bryant Stove:

Hi Matt,
As your stove has embrossed on the cast iron body a lot of information about the stove.  The date 1852, that is the patent date, so your stove style was first made then until they stopped making this model around the 1870's.  It was made by the Wm P Gresson of Philadelphia.  These style of stoves are not rare, yet they are not that common.  We have 25 or more at inside our place of business and that or more outside in our stove boneyard.  We sell them for $750.00 to $900.00 restored.
You probably can get more information from the Antique Stove Information Clearinghouse.  David Petricka of Minnesota has a vast amount of stove information and dealers who sell certain brands of stoves. Tel 507-332-2533, you may have to wait until evening hours to reach him by telephone as I believe he works during the day.
Email: davepetricka@yahoo.com
Donna


----------



## begreen (Jan 13, 2012)

She has a typo in her response. The stove was made by William Penn Cresson's iron works. Here's a bit of history on William.
http://www.wkfinetools.com/hUS-saws/CressonW/history/cressonHist-02.asp


----------

